# Circuit Board Pen Group Buy



## wolftat (May 1, 2009)

*Circuit Board Pen Group Buy Closed*

If anyone has not received their order, please let me know via PM so we can get it tracked. Thank you. 06/09/09


Circuit Board Pen Group Buy 1-090501

This buy is now officially closed Thank you for participating in this buy and Thank you to the man behind the scenes whom shall remain nameless.
***Update May-02***
I have added Gold Titanium ($20) and Platinum ($18)finishes. 

For more information on the kits, please go to this website and go to the ciruit board pen page. http://www.creativeinksbybruce.com/

After thinking for a while and working with Bruce on this I figure it should finally get rolling. So the buy is on. I have set up a spreadsheet for the buy and it should make it easy that way. The 2 types of PCB kits are Chrome and upgraded gold. The cost per kit is $14.00 and I will keep this open for one week. The bushings for the kit are also for the Sierra Vista and the Wall Street III, if you have those bushings you should not need to order more. These are complete kits, meaning they include the blank and the pen kit. If you are not happy with the plating choices, you can put these blanks on any type of Sierra kit you would like at your own risk. This buy will close at 1700 (5pm) on Monday May 11th, that should give us plenty of time to do this. I will be accepting PayPal and money orders. If you are paying by money order please let me know so I can discount the PayPal fees. In order to receive this price, we have to have at the least 31 kits ordered. Thanks.
Any money left over after the buy is completed will be donated to IAP.

The first photo is showing what the kits we are ordering look like, the second photo shows what other kits can be used at your discretion.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 1, 2009)

Why could not all platings be included in the group buy??? Just curious.


----------



## tbroye (May 1, 2009)

The Upgrade Gold and Chrome are the only two platings they come in, even from Brea.  Bruce is not currently casting his own Computer Blanks.


----------



## TomW (May 1, 2009)

tbroye said:


> The Upgrade Gold and Chrome are the only two platings they come in, even from Brea.


But Brea has multiple plating choices on the bare kit.  Should just toss a blank into the box with the kit of choice....

Tom


----------



## cbb007 (May 2, 2009)

*2 Chrome*

I would like 2 Chrome kits, please.

How much would shipping be?  Zip = 60425


----------



## jttheclockman (May 2, 2009)

tbroye said:


> The Upgrade Gold and Chrome are the only two platings they come in, even from Brea. Bruce is not currently casting his own Computer Blanks.


 

Not sure where Bruce gets them from but most suppliers have 4 different platings. http://bereahardwoods.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?


----------



## tbroye (May 2, 2009)

My mistake, didn't realize Brea has added my platings. I wonder if Bruce knows this?  The other platings are too expensive for my blood at this time.  Don't like the gold but will buy some chrome


----------



## tbroye (May 2, 2009)

Put me down for 5 Chrome kits.

Thanks


----------



## turff49 (May 2, 2009)

I'll wait and see if the Black Ti will be offered. They are worth the few extra bucks


----------



## Woodturner1 (May 2, 2009)

Put me down for 2 Gold Titanium 2 Platinum and 1 bushing. 

Thanks


----------



## diamundgem (May 2, 2009)

I would like 3 chrome kits to see how they look.  Please advise the total cost and I will paypal and to who!!!


----------



## johncrane (May 2, 2009)

Neil you can put me down for 2 of each kit and 1 set of bushing if its ok for international buyers, l also did send a spreadsheet lam not sure you got it or if its right.

Neil could you please change my order to the better plating kits,thank you.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 2, 2009)

Neil

Thanks for updating the plating list and including the better platings. It helped me out.


----------



## mitchm (May 3, 2009)

Neil, I will be in San Francisco the week of 6 July. What are the chances that the buy will be completed and shipped by then?


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (May 3, 2009)

I would like to join in the fun too!!! I will take 5 chrome and 5 golds with a set of bushings please. Let me know the total when your ready. Thank you so much!


----------



## wolftat (May 3, 2009)

CCB007, Tbroye, Woodturner1, Diamondgem, John Crane, Cinder Ladylocket, and Mitchm PMs have been sent.


----------



## Darley (May 3, 2009)

Neil, put me in for 5 chrome kits and a set of bushing,  send paypal info, Thanks


----------



## wolftat (May 3, 2009)

Serge, PM sent


----------



## mbroberg (May 3, 2009)

Hi, I would like 2 each each (Upgrade Gold, Chrome, Ti Gold & Platinum). Also, one set of bushings. Please PM the paypal total. Thanks for running this.

Mike


----------



## johncrane (May 3, 2009)

paypal sent thanks Neil.


----------



## exoticwo (May 4, 2009)

Neil,

 Email sent for 5 upgrade gold and one set of bushings.


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

I believe I have sent a PM to everyone so far. If I missed anyone, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Monty (May 4, 2009)

Put me down for 3 chrome kits.


----------



## buckobernie (May 5, 2009)

put me down for 1 chrome 1 gold upgrade 14.00 ea. thanks


----------



## RDH79 (May 5, 2009)

I'll take 1 chrome 1 gold upgrade 14.00 ea. plus a set of bushings  Thanks Rich H


----------



## elody21 (May 5, 2009)

Is it still possible to put me down for one chrome pen. Let me know the total and I will paypal it to you. thanks Alice


----------



## wolftat (May 5, 2009)

PMs have been sent to everyone at this point. If you have not received one, please let me know. Thank you


----------



## programmergeek (May 5, 2009)

If they are still avaiable put me down for 1 chrome 1 gold upgrade 14.00 ea. thanks


----------



## aggromere (May 5, 2009)

i'll take 10 platinums and two sets of bushings.


----------



## wolftat (May 5, 2009)

Programmergeek and aggromere PMs sent.


----------



## tommyd (May 5, 2009)

please put me down for one platinum and one upgraded gold and bushings. please let me know cost on pay pal and where to send money.


----------



## baileyr4 (May 5, 2009)

I will take 4 chrome kits and 2 Gold Titanium kits.  PM my total for Pay Pal purchase.


----------



## heinedan (May 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please put me down for 4 chrome.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## sam (May 6, 2009)

4 chome for me, please. Thanks


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

PMs have been sent to everyone at this point. We still have 5 more days left to order.Thank you


----------



## sam (May 6, 2009)

PayPal has been sent. Thanks for doing this, Sam


----------



## scotian12 (May 6, 2009)

Neil...are these blanks in the sierra click version which is a bit longer than the basic sierra? Are the circuit boards actual boards or printed labels? Thanks    Darrell Eisner


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

scotian12 said:


> Neil...are these blanks in the sierra click version which is a bit longer than the basic sierra? Are the circuit boards actual boards or printed labels? Thanks Darrell Eisner


 These are made for and sold with a Sierra Vista  kit. The click kit can be used at your own risk with some minor alterations to the kit. As far as the circuit board being real or a printed label, having gone a bit too deep with a skew once told me that these are definitely real circuit boards.


----------



## soccer2010 (May 6, 2009)

Please PM with total for paypal ... I will take (1) chrome and (1) Titantium Gold


----------



## Monty (May 6, 2009)

wolftat said:


> ..... As far as the circuit board being real or a printed label, having gone a bit too deep with a skew once told me that these are definitely real circuit boards.


Neil,
Please verify if these are the real CBs or not. I was under the impression that the ones from Berea that Bruce sells were the printed label. Bruce told me last month it would probably be summer before he made any more of the actual CB blanks.


----------



## tommyd (May 6, 2009)

do you need payment and address now or later?


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

Monty said:


> Neil,
> Please verify if these are the real CBs or not. I was under the impression that the ones from Berea that Bruce sells were the printed label. Bruce told me last month it would probably be summer before he made any more of the actual CB blanks.


 I have stabbed my way through one and it was as real as any cicuit board I have ever seen. These are not labels.


----------



## sah6139 (May 7, 2009)

Put me in for 2 Chrome and 1 upgraded gold

steve


----------



## Monty (May 7, 2009)

Monty said:


> Neil,
> Please verify if these are the real CBs or not. I was under the impression that the ones from Berea that Bruce sells were the printed label. Bruce told me last month it would probably be summer before he made any more of the actual CB blanks.



Neil,
This was my misunderstanding and I stand corrected. I apologize for any problems this may have caused.


----------



## wolftat (May 7, 2009)

Monty said:


> Neil,
> This was my misunderstanding and I stand corrected. I apologize for any problems this may have caused.


No blood, no foul. I want anyone that has a question or concern to ask and not assume.


----------



## wolftat (May 7, 2009)

tommyd said:


> do you need payment and address now or later?


 Tommy, the sooner the better as far as I am concerned. The address should be on the paypal. please do not post your address on here. Thanks


----------



## wolftat (May 7, 2009)

All PMs have been sent. If you have not had contact with me, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## turff49 (May 8, 2009)

I'll take 3 Gold Ti and 3 Platinums, plus a set of bushings. Thanks,
Brian


----------



## BruceK (May 8, 2009)

2 gold ti and 2 platinum
Thanks!


----------



## JohnU (May 8, 2009)

I'd like 1 platinum and 1 upgraded gold and one set of bushings please.  I will pay by paypal.  thanks


----------



## nava1uni (May 8, 2009)

I would like 2 chrome, 2 gold and 1 platinum, as well as, a set of bushings.


----------



## Crayman (May 8, 2009)

Please add me to the list for 3 chrome and 1 platinum kits, PM me with apyment details, Thanks Craig


----------



## wolftat (May 8, 2009)

PMs have been sent to everyone at this point. Thank you


----------



## jttheclockman (May 9, 2009)

Neil did you get my paypal????


----------



## wolftat (May 9, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Neil did you get my paypal????


 I just checked and yes it is here. Thank you


----------



## SteveH (May 9, 2009)

I would like 1 Gold Titanium and 1 Platinum and 1 set of bushings


Thanks


----------



## jttheclockman (May 9, 2009)

Just thought I would interject a thought here for those on the fence for buying these kits. I have found them to be a good seller so far for me. I prefer the better platings because I feel if I am going to charge a fair price I should offer a fair kit. Even if you go with the upgraded gold or chrome they are still a great deal ordering through this buy. That is almost a 30% savings and to give these a try it is well worth it. The kits are very well done and turn very easily. Good sharp tools and it is an easy kit to assemble. There is plenty of room on the board to fit a sierra or as the kit is a Sierra Vista. The seams is hardly detectable and put it under the clip and most is gone. This is not a write up on the kit itself just a friendly note if you are debating as to the value of this kit. To me it is a worthwhile deal. I like to thank Neil for taking this group buy on.


----------



## Leather Man (May 10, 2009)

Neil, PM sent.
Ben


----------



## Randy_ (May 10, 2009)

Neil:  I would like to order one (1) of the chrome kits, please.  Thanks.


----------



## Randy_ (May 10, 2009)

scotian12 said:


> Neil...are these blanks in the sierra click version which is a bit longer than the basic sierra.....


 
These kits are the Sierra Vista kit which is the standard Sierra kit on steroids. It is the same length as the Sierra; but a little bigger around to accommodate a larger diameter blank. Here is what Bruce has to say about using the computer blank with the other Sierra kits:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"So I turned the first one with the kit supplied I turned bushing to bushing and it turned out great. The blanks turn very easy with little or no smell very similar to the polyester resin we use. The other two I decided to see if and how I could get the blank to fit a Sierra and a Sierra click. You can get it to fit both you just can't turn bushing to bushing. You have to leave it a little fat. The smallest you can safely turn it (without hitting components) is using the larger clip end bushing of the Sierra Vista that is about .551. I turned the whole blank to .551 using the Sierra Vista bushing as a guide. Then round the ends and blend them to size cutting after the components on the ends (see photos).....[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]It is designed for one kit the Sierra Vista. BUT I did get it to fit on both the Sierra and the Sierra Click (With a modification to the chrome extension)."[/FONT]

The SV tube is the same length and diameter as the Sierra and the same diameter; but shorter than the Sierra click.
Near as I can figure, you can grind 0.211" off the little extension in the click pen and a Parker refill will still work just fine. 

The uni-ball or the Pilot G2 will not work as they will be too long......unless you or your clients are willing to go to the added hassle of using a utility knife to chop 0.211" off the end of the refill. There is empty tube at the top of the refill so you won't get into the ink supply. Asking a customer to do that for all future refills may be more than most want to risk?? If so, I wouldn't mess around with shortening the extension. I would just discard it and shorten the blank a little more so the kit can be used with the Parker refill and no extension. 

The above are the ramblings of a somewhat sleep-deprived pencrafter and there may be something I have overlooked. I'm going to contact Bruce tomorrow to confirm that all of the above is accurate.


----------



## wolftat (May 10, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Near as I can figure, you can grind 0.211" off the little extension


 Dont even get me started on the length to remove....LOL


----------



## wolftat (May 10, 2009)

PMs have been sent to everyone at this point. Have a Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## Darrin (May 10, 2009)

Add me for 2 gold Titanium kits.
Thanks!


----------



## scotian12 (May 10, 2009)

Neil...I would like to purchase 3 upgraded gold and 3 chrome kits. This is a shipment to Canada so shipping will be higher. Please send me a paypal invoice.   Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## hdbblue (May 10, 2009)

Neil, please add me for three Gold TI and two platinum kits as well as a set of bushings. Shipping to Canada (V8T 1G6). Please send a PM with total.

Thanks,


----------



## skywizzard (May 10, 2009)

Neil, I would like 2 chrome kits and 1 platinum.  Please PM with total.
Thanks,


----------



## dennisg (May 11, 2009)

Neil...I would like to purchase 3 upgraded gold. Please pm with paypal info. thanks for doing this.


----------



## TomW (May 11, 2009)

Neil,

Please put me down for 3 gold titanium kits @ $20each, and one set of bushings!

Thanks
Tom


----------



## tbroye (May 11, 2009)

Have a little spending money left.  So add this to my previous order 
4 up gradegold 
1 set of bushings.

Thanks


----------



## NMDoug (May 11, 2009)

Neil:

Paypal sent.

thanks
Doug


----------



## wolftat (May 11, 2009)

PMs have been sent to everyone at this point. I appreciate the quickness of the payments so far, that is going to speed things up for all of us. If you have not received an email or a PM from me, please let me know before time runs out and the orer goes in. Thank you


----------



## jttheclockman (May 13, 2009)

Neil

Is this buy closed and ordered sent in???  I did not see the close sign on the first page.  I have a feeling there are going to be backorders from the amount I see posted. Can you confirm this???


----------



## wolftat (May 13, 2009)

John, the closed sign is in the first thread and the numbers are in. We will have some info shortly and as soon as I have anything, I will be happy to post it in a new thread so everyone has as much information as I do. I am hoping that they are not going to be back ordered, but I will find out soon and share the info.


----------



## bruce119 (May 21, 2009)

*Thanks for doing this Niel* 

*Those who partisipated can go to this link for more information*
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=851619#post851619​ 
*You are always wellcome to visit my site for more information also*
http://www.creativeinksbybruce.com/​ 
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## tbroye (May 28, 2009)

Got my kits today.  Thanks for all your hard work.  Now to find time to turn them.


----------



## Fbranco (May 28, 2009)

Got mine today, too.

Thanks for doing this Neil.


----------



## Randy_ (May 28, 2009)

Got mine today, too.
 
Thanks.
 
Looks like fun!!


----------



## Monty (May 28, 2009)

Mine arrived also. Thanks for doing this buy Neil.


----------



## tbroye (May 29, 2009)

Think I put this in the wrong thread.  My kits arrived this afternoon.

Thanks for all you hard work.  Now to find some time to turn a few.


----------



## wolftat (May 29, 2009)

If anyone doesn't have time to turn them, feel free to send them back and I'll be happy to turn them for you.:biggrin:


----------



## mitchm (May 29, 2009)

No problem Neil, as long as you pay the postage!


----------



## sam (May 30, 2009)

Mine arrived as well. Neil, Thanks Again for taking your time & effort to do this. Sam


----------



## tommyd (May 30, 2009)

got mine yesterday. thanks


----------



## aggromere (May 30, 2009)

got mine too.  Thanks.  One question though.  I haven't made one before.  Do you need to square the end of the blanks or turn as is.  It looks like they have been squared but the tube is slightly recessed in the blank.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 30, 2009)

aggromere said:


> got mine too. Thanks. One question though. I haven't made one before. Do you need to square the end of the blanks or turn as is. It looks like they have been squared but the tube is slightly recessed in the blank.


 

Peter they are usually ready to turn but I just take my pen mill and lightly hit it again. You want to see that bright brass edge of the tube. The length is not super critical but don't go overboard. Good luck and have fun with them.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 30, 2009)

Neil

Question for you. Did mine go in the mail???  As of yet I have not received them. I assume you sent them USPS and they have been to my door already today.


----------



## bruce119 (May 30, 2009)

aggromere said:


> got mine too. Thanks. One question though. I haven't made one before. Do you need to square the end of the blanks or turn as is. It looks like they have been squared but the tube is slightly recessed in the blank.


 
You should square the ends a little just to true it up. Be careful with a pen mill. A disk sander is better if you use a mill be sure it is sharp go slow and mill till you just touch the tube.

Bruce


----------



## soccer2010 (May 30, 2009)

*thanks*

Received mine ... thanks for doing this.  I wish that I would have ordered more if I had more spare money.  Hopefully we get another chance at a great deal later this year.


----------



## Randy_ (May 30, 2009)

aggromere said:


> .....Do you need to square the end of the blanks or turn as is. It looks like they have been squared but the tube is slightly recessed in the blank.


 
Those blanks are cast with the stock tubes from the original kits so, in theory, the blanks should be squared and shortened until the ends of the brass tubes are just shiny. They will probably work if you leave a little of the resin; but this creates a potential problem. The finial will not be fully inserted into the brass tube and might possibly come loose.


----------



## tommyd (May 31, 2009)

*bushing ?*

Just received my pens the other day and turned one of them when putting them together realized one bushing is larger then the other. Is this right?


----------



## wolftat (May 31, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Secondly, if you leave the resin longer than the brass tube, that will reduce the extension of the tip of the refill slightly.


 Actually, the tube length has no impact on the tip extension. The nib, ink cartridge, and transmission are one assembly and slip into the tube as a one piece unit. You can not adjust the amount of tip exposure with these by altering the tube length.


----------



## bruce119 (May 31, 2009)

tommyd said:


> Just received my pens the other day and turned one of them when putting them together realized one bushing is larger then the other. Is this right?


 
Yes the clip end is slightly larger then the nib O.D. of the Vista are NIB .523 and clip .550

Remember these are the Sierra *VISTA*

Did you get a copy of the "tips & tricks" with your order.

.


----------



## wolftat (May 31, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Neil
> 
> Question for you. Did mine go in the mail??? As of yet I have not received them. I assume you sent them USPS and they have been to my door already today.


 I will pull the tracking number from your box and see what is happening.


----------



## wolftat (May 31, 2009)

tommyd said:


> Just received my pens the other day and turned one of them when putting them together realized one bushing is larger then the other. Is this right?


 What are they measuring?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 31, 2009)

tommyd said:


> Just received my pens the other day and turned one of them when putting them together realized one bushing is larger then the other. Is this right?


 

Yes that is true. for the Sierra Vista.  The nib is smaller. It really doesn't matter which way you place the blank on the kit. They look good both ways and you may want to change it up to give the appearance that they are different blanks if someone is buying more than one. Also turning the blank around under the clip would give a different apprearance. They are a fun kit.


----------



## Randy_ (May 31, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Actually, the tube length has no impact on the tip extension. The nib, ink cartridge, and transmission are one assembly and slip into the tube as a one piece unit. You can not adjust the amount of tip exposure with these by altering the tube length.


 
Geee.......  What was  I thinking???  Neil is, of course, exactly correct!!
 
I have been experimenting with some ideas for the button click Sierra, lately.  Guess I must have been thinking about that kit when I made the misstatement.
 
Sorry.
 
Hope I don't confuse anyone!!


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 1, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know the package with the blanks for myself and for Mike have arrived. Picked it up yesterday at work.  They are really nice looking blanks.  I am ready to turn them soon. What tips/tricks sheet is Bruce talking about?  Is it just for the Sierra Vista?


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 1, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> Just wanted to let you know the package with the blanks for myself and for Mike have arrived. Picked it up yesterday at work. They are really nice looking blanks. I am ready to turn them soon. What tips/tricks sheet is Bruce talking about? Is it just for the Sierra Vista?


 
You should have gotten a "Tips & Tricks" sheet with your kits. If you or someone has missed it you can see them and a lot more information about how to modify your blank to fit other kits.

http://www.creativeinksbybruce.com/ 

Remember when modifying your blanks you are doing at your own risk.


.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 1, 2009)

There should be a half sheet of paper in every package that has some info on the kits from Bruce. I tried to get them in every one of them and thought I did, but it is possible that I missed one or two.


----------



## Darley (Jun 1, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> Just wanted to let you know the package with the blanks for myself and for Mike have arrived. Picked it up yesterday at work.  They are really nice looking blanks.  I am ready to turn them soon. What tips/tricks sheet is Bruce talking about?  Is it just for the Sierra Vista?



Cindy here's goes, hope Bruce would not mind to copy from is site,




> TIPS & TRICKS
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase of your new Computer Pen Kit. You will find these easy to work with. I recommend sanding the ends square. I don’t like mills if your not careful you can catch and tear a chunk out. I also recommend after squaring the ends to apply a little thin CA to seal the ends. Also it will help if you sand the blank round before you put it on the lathe. These are a Sierra Vista kit and is fatter that than a standard Sierra. The bushings on a Vista are different sizes the clip end is slightly larger use this as a guide. Try not to go smaller than that .551. Than you can taper the blank to fit the pen. You can get it to fit the Sierra and the Sierra Click. Check my web site for more information, tips and pictures.  www.creativeinksbybruce.com
> Don’t hesitate to contact me if you have any questions or concerns.
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 1, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I will pull the tracking number from your box and see what is happening.


 

Neil, just wanted to let you know my order came today and whenever the rest comes in let me know. Thanks for taking on this group buy. Great to take advantage of some savings.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 2, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Neil, just wanted to let you know my order came today and whenever the rest comes in let me know. Thanks for taking on this group buy. Great to take advantage of some savings.


John,
I'm happy to know that they arrived finally, I figure yours took the longest because you are the closest to me in miles. The rest of them arrived today and will be going out tomorrow for you. So if this package was any sign of how it works, you should have them in a week or two.:biggrin:
Neil


----------



## hdbblue (Jun 2, 2009)

I figure that if everyone else has their kits, mine should arrive in a week or so. Just got a package from Las Vegas today that was sent on May 20 Express Mail International. Estimated delivery time was three days, actual delivery time was twelve days.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 2, 2009)

Neil my blanks arrived Monday and in good nik! many thanks for doing this group buy and also thanks to Bruce for making great blanks.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 2, 2009)

Just goes to show, they can make it to Australia before they make it 2 states away. John, you are aware that these are not the blanks Bruce makes.

 I have learned in the past that I can get something to Europe quicker than I can get it to Canada.


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 3, 2009)

Neil,
got mine last Saturday.  Sorry so long to confirm but I have an excuse, my grandaughter (and her parents) were visiting   Thanks


----------



## Darley (Jun 3, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Just goes to show, they can make it to Australia before they make it 2 states away. John, you are aware that these are not the blanks Bruce makes.
> 
> I have learned in the past that I can get something to Europe quicker than I can get it to Canada.



That correct Neil I receive mine today so will try to turn 1 this long weekend if not to busy at work, thanks for this GB, kits look realy good, maybe you can make another GB in the future:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 12, 2009)

wolftat said:


> John,
> I'm happy to know that they arrived finally, I figure yours took the longest because you are the closest to me in miles. The rest of them arrived today and will be going out tomorrow for you. So if this package was any sign of how it works, you should have them in a week or two.:biggrin:
> Neil


 


Hey Neil, we need to move farther apart. I still have not gotten the second package backorder yet. Simply amazing how the postal service works.:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 15, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Hey Neil, we need to move farther apart. I still have not gotten the second package backorder yet. Simply amazing how the postal service works.:biggrin:


 Nope, I can't blame them this time, I was waiting for something to come in that I wanted to add into your package. It still hasn't shown up, but you package went out yesterday anyways with a little bit from my current stock.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 18, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Nope, I can't blame them this time, I was waiting for something to come in that I wanted to add into your package. It still hasn't shown up, but you package went out yesterday anyways with a little bit from my current stock.


 
Neil 

I got the package today and in it your little surprise. Am going to have to give it a go. Thanks for doing the group buy.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 19, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Neil
> 
> I got the package today and in it your little surprise. Am going to have to give it a go. Thanks for doing the group buy.


 John, I think I added everything I said I would, but my memory is on vacation for a while, so if I have forgotten anything, please send me a PM and let me know. Thanks.


----------

